# Heater placement..



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

Right now I have my heater in the middle of my tank. I also have a 14in air stone in the middle as well. Will the bubbles mess with the heater or will it be cool where it's at?? If anyone thinks it will be better off somewhere else let me know!!


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

You just want to place the heater where it will get circulation. And by the sounds if it, you have done exactly that.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Exactly - circulation is key. You may also want to think about protecting your heater with your JDs. As they grow, they have been known to start bashing heaters.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree with the above, I tend to get mine as close to the filter return as possible but a bit lower so that the returning water disperses the warmed water. This has given me pretty even heating thus far.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agree with what everyone else said. Some people prefer to put 2 heaters in, one on each side of the tank also, it's more of a personal preference thing though


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone for the quick replys, Glad to have you all!!!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

That's why we are here!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They make heaters that don't break. Aqueon Pro heaters, titanium heaters, and a few others would be good choices if you are concerned about breakage. The Pro heaters are some of the best I have ever used.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I just got a Aqueon Pro with a 25g kit I got last night and they seem very well built, I also like my Ehiem heaters but they are a bit big.


----------

